# pigeons



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

hi here are some of my pictures of my birds.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

They are all so beautiful. Who is the one in the first pic? Love the coloring. Burr, look at that snow, is that still there now?


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you 
Thats a blue bar roller i got last summer and it was my first pigeon. Yes there is still snow here in Wisconsin. It was 65 for two weeks ( normal spring weather ) and 2 feet of snow melted. the next day 20 degrees with 6 inches of snow and ice ............... it sucks


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL, think how much money you are saving by not needing sunscreen! I love the weather here (usually), but seriously $10 a can for sun screen adds up fast when the sun's always shining. 

Do your birds have names? 

Beth


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

no me and my brother just know them by the colors, also because he was our first pigeon so we just call him the blue bar and we know what one were talking about


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the little bit of white on his "chin' is so cute!!! they are all lovely.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet looking birds


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks =]


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are all so pretty but LOVE the first one!


----------

